# No burners are currently available

## 3ddy

Salve,

sto configurando la mia box senza problemi, la cosa che non riesco a fare e' riuscire ad utilizzare il masterizzatore DVD-RAM.

ho una scheda madre della MSI, con chip NForce, che di solito ho sempre configurato nel kernel utilizzando gli ultimi driver SATA, (anche essendo collegato col "cavettone"), ma stavolta non va in nessun modo.

sto pasticciando un po' con la .config del kernel ma senza alcun risultato.

ho un sistema basato, per la maggiore, su GTK, per masterizzare ho sempre usato XFBurn, ed ora quando vado ad aprirlo, (per non aver inciampi lo faccio da root), ottengo quest'errore:

```

[b]No burners are currently available[/b]

Possibly the disc(s) are in use, and cannot get accessed.

Please unmount and restart the application.

If no disc is in the drive, check that you have read and write access to the drive with the current user.

```

e si apre l' interfaccia di XFBurn senza pero' contare di lvorare con il masterizzatore DVD-RAM

il mio hardware: 

```
hackws ~ # lspci

00:00.0 Host bridge: nVidia Corporation C55 Host Bridge (rev a2)

00:00.1 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation C55 Memory Controller (rev a1)

00:00.2 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation C55 Memory Controller (rev a1)

00:00.3 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation C55 Memory Controller (rev a1)

00:00.4 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation C55 Memory Controller (rev a1)

00:00.5 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation C55 Memory Controller (rev a2)

00:00.6 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation C55 Memory Controller (rev a1)

00:00.7 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation C55 Memory Controller (rev a1)

00:01.0 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation C55 Memory Controller (rev a1)

00:01.1 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation C55 Memory Controller (rev a1)

00:01.2 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation C55 Memory Controller (rev a1)

00:01.3 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation C55 Memory Controller (rev a1)

00:01.4 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation C55 Memory Controller (rev a1)

00:01.5 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation C55 Memory Controller (rev a1)

00:01.6 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation C55 Memory Controller (rev a1)

00:02.0 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation C55 Memory Controller (rev a1)

00:02.1 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation C55 Memory Controller (rev a1)

00:02.2 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation C55 Memory Controller (rev a1)

00:03.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation C55 PCI Express bridge (rev a1)

00:06.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation C55 PCI Express bridge (rev a1)

00:07.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation C55 PCI Express bridge (rev a1)

00:09.0 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation MCP51 Host Bridge (rev a2)

00:0a.0 ISA bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP51 LPC Bridge (rev a3)

00:0a.1 SMBus: nVidia Corporation MCP51 SMBus (rev a3)

00:0a.2 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation MCP51 Memory Controller 0 (rev a3)

00:0b.0 USB controller: nVidia Corporation MCP51 USB Controller (rev a3)

00:0b.1 USB controller: nVidia Corporation MCP51 USB Controller (rev a3)

00:0d.0 IDE interface: nVidia Corporation MCP51 IDE (rev a1)

00:0e.0 IDE interface: nVidia Corporation MCP51 Serial ATA Controller (rev a1)

00:0f.0 IDE interface: nVidia Corporation MCP51 Serial ATA Controller (rev a1)

00:10.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP51 PCI Bridge (rev a2)

00:10.1 Audio device: nVidia Corporation MCP51 High Definition Audio (rev a2)

00:14.0 Bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP51 Ethernet Controller (rev a3)

01:00.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation NF200 PCIe 2.0 switch (rev a2)

02:00.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation NF200 PCIe 2.0 switch (rev a2)

02:02.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation NF200 PCIe 2.0 switch (rev a2)

02:03.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation NF200 PCIe 2.0 switch (rev a2)

03:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation GF116 [GeForce GTS 450] (rev a1)

03:00.1 Audio device: nVidia Corporation GF116 High Definition Audio Controller (rev a1)

04:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation GF116 [GeForce GTS 450] (rev a1)

04:00.1 Audio device: nVidia Corporation GF116 High Definition Audio Controller (rev a1)

05:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8111/8168B PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet controller (rev 01)

08:07.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL-8139/8139C/8139C+ (rev 10)

08:09.0 FireWire (IEEE 1394): VIA Technologies, Inc. VT6306/7/8 [Fire II(M)] IEEE 1394 OHCI Controller (rev c0)

```

qui' la .config del mio kernel...

entrambe gli utenti del mio sistema sono in tutti i gruppi - sapete dove sbaglio ?

dimenticavo il mio emerge --info...

```
hackws ~ # emerge --info

Portage 2.1.11.9 (default/linux/amd64/10.0/desktop, gcc-4.5.3, glibc-2.14.1-r3, 3.1.10-gentoo-r1 x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-3.1.10-gentoo-r1-x86_64-Intel-R-_Core-TM-2_Quad_CPU_Q8200_@_2.33GHz-with-gentoo-2.1

Timestamp of tree: Sun, 19 Aug 2012 10:45:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:          4.2_p20

dev-java/java-config:     2.1.11-r3

dev-lang/python:          2.7.3-r2, 3.2.3

dev-util/cmake:           2.8.7-r5

dev-util/pkgconfig:       0.26

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.1-r1

sys-apps/openrc:          0.9.8.4

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.5

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.13, 2.68

sys-devel/automake:       1.10.3, 1.11.1

sys-devel/binutils:       2.22-r1

sys-devel/gcc:            4.5.3-r2

sys-devel/gcc-config:     1.6

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4-r1

sys-devel/make:           3.82-r3

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 3.4-r2 (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.14.1-r3

Repositories: gentoo

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="*"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=native -mtune=native -O2 -pipe -msse4.1"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/config /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/php/apache2-php5.3/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5.3/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5.3/ext-active/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-march=native -mtune=native -O2 -pipe -msse4.1"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FCFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs config-protect-if-modified distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles news parallel-fetch parse-eapi-ebuild-head protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

FFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://ftp.first-world.info/ ftp://gentoo.arcticnetwork.ca/pub/gentoo/ http://gentoo.arcticnetwork.ca/source/ ftp://mirrors.tera-byte.com/pub/gentoo http://gentoo.mirrors.tera-byte.com/ http://mirror.csclub.uwaterloo.ca/gentoo-distfiles/ ftp://mirror.csclub.uwaterloo.ca/gentoo-distfiles/ ftp://ftp.gtlib.gatech.edu/pub/gentoo http://www.gtlib.gatech.edu/pub/gentoo ftp://ftp.ucsb.edu/pub/mirrors/linux/gentoo/ http://ftp.ucsb.edu/pub/mirrors/linux/gentoo/ http://mirror.mcs.anl.gov/pub/gentoo/ ftp://mirror.mcs.anl.gov/pub/gentoo/ http://gentoo.cites.uiuc.edu/pub/gentoo/ ftp://gentoo.cites.uiuc.edu/pub/gentoo/ http://gd.tuwien.ac.at/opsys/linux/gentoo/ ftp://gd.tuwien.ac.at/opsys/linux/gentoo/ http://ftp.first-world.info/ ftp://ftp.first-world.info/ http://ftp-stud.fht-esslingen.de/pub/Mirrors/gentoo/ ftp://ftp-stud.fht-esslingen.de/pub/Mirrors/gentoo/ http://gentoo.po.opole.pl ftp://gentoo.po.opole.pl http://gentoo.mirror.pw.edu.pl/ http://www.mirrorservice.org/sites/www.ibiblio.org/gentoo/ ftp://ftp.mirrorservice.org/sites/www.ibiblio.org/gentoo/ http://ftp.jaist.ac.jp/pub/Linux/Gentoo/ ftp://ftp.jaist.ac.jp/pub/Linux/Gentoo/ http://mirrors.64hosting.com/pub/mirrors/gentoo/ ftp://mirrors.64hosting.com/pub/mirrors/gentoo/ http://gentoo.cs.nctu.edu.tw/gentoo/ ftp://gentoo.cs.nctu.edu.tw/gentoo/ "

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

MAKEOPTS="-j5"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --human-readable --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY=""

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X a52 aac aalib abook acl acpi addressbook alsa amd64 amr apache audiofile bash-completion bashburn berkdb bluetooth branding bsf bzip2 cairo cd cdda cddax cddb cdio cdr cdrom cdrtools cli consolekit cracklib crypt cups cvs cxx dbus device-mapper djvu dri dts dv dvb dvd dvdr dvdread emboss encode evdev exif ext3 ext4 fam fat ffmpeg firefox flac fontconfig fortran fxsr gdbm gif git gnutls gpm gps gsm gstreamer gtk hddtemp hplip iconv imlib ipod ipv6 jack java jdk jfs jpeg jpg lame lcms ldap less libcaca libnotify live lm_sensors mad matroska mercurial mmx mng modules mozilla mp3 mp4 mpeg mudflap multilib mysql nano nas ncurses nls nokia nptl ntfs nvidia ogg opengl openmp oss pam pango pcmcia pcre pdf php png policykit ppds pppd pygtk python qt3support readline run-as-root rxvt-unicode samba scite screens sdl session skins skins2 spell sse sse2 ssl startup-notification stream subversion svg svn symlink tcpd templates terminator test-programs theora tiff truetype udev udisks unicode upower usb v4l v4l2 vi vim vlc vmware vmware-server vmware-workstation vorbis wicd wifi win64codecs wxwidgets x264 xcb xcomposite xinerama xml xv xvid xvmc zlib" ALSA_CARDS="nvidia" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="kexi words flow plan sheets stage tables krita karbon braindump" CAMERAS="ptp2" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="mouse keyboard evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS="presenter-console presenter-minimizer" PHP_TARGETS="php5-3" PYTHON_TARGETS="python3_2 python2_7" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18 ruby19" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LANG, LC_ALL, LINGUAS, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, USE_PYTHON

```

preciso che ls non  mostra nulla in /dev, ne come sr* ne come dvd*, ne come cd*

ancora, quest'e' l' output di cdrecord...

```
hackws ~ # cdrecord dev=help

Cdrecord-ProDVD-ProBD-Clone 3.00 (x86_64-unknown-linux-gnu) Copyright (C) 1995-2010 Jörg Schilling

Supported SCSI transports for this platform:

Transport name:      sg

Transport descr.:   Generic transport independent SCSI

Transp. layer ind.:   

Target specifier:   bus,target,lun

Target example:      1,2,0

SCSI Bus scanning:   supported

Open via UNIX device:   not supported

Transport name:      pg

Transport descr.:   SCSI transport for ATAPI over Parallel Port

Transp. layer ind.:   

Target specifier:   bus,target,lun

Target example:      1,2,0

SCSI Bus scanning:   supported

Open via UNIX device:   not supported

Transport name:      ATA

Transport descr.:   ATA Packet specific SCSI transport

Transp. layer ind.:   ATAPI:

Target specifier:   bus,target,lun

Target example:      ATAPI:1,2,0

SCSI Bus scanning:   supported

Open via UNIX device:   not supported

Transport name:      ATA

Transport descr.:   ATA Packet specific SCSI transport using sg interface

Transp. layer ind.:   ATA:

Target specifier:   bus,target,lun

Target example:      1,2,0

SCSI Bus scanning:   supported

Open via UNIX device:   not supported

Transport name:      RSCSI

Transport descr.:   Remote SCSI

Transp. layer ind.:   REMOTE:

Target specifier:   rscsi@host:bus,target,lun

Target example:      REMOTE:rscsi@host:1,2,0

SCSI Bus scanning:   supported

Open via UNIX device:   not supported

```

----------

## duby2291

I'm sorry that I dont speak this language, but, I just wanted to report that I am having this same issues. I emerged xfburn because it is the lightest burner app I could find. But it isnt working.....

----------

## .:deadhead:.

Ciao 3ddy

                benvenuto e complimenti per la segnalazione completa.

Questa è un'installazione ex-novo di Gentoo o prima tutto andava ed ora che hai aggiornato il kernel non va più?

Puoi spiegare brevemente l'antefatto?

In generale cmq è sconsigliabile lanciare direttamente le applicazioni grafiche come root, non ce n'è di bisogno: i devel si sbattono per fare in modo che un utente, con i corretti gruppi settati, possa effettuare tutta l'operatività necessaria senza ricorrere a queste forzature.

ciao

PS: Ops non mi ero accorto che il post originale fosse così datato... mannaggia a chi riesuma cadaveri ed a chi lascia arrugginire i propri post senza scriver più nulla

----------

